# Got A Pic Of Him



## kevyn (May 26, 2005)

Here's the amel/type 2 albino retic I purchased. I hadn't seen him until today. I have to say I'm very impressed. He's coming with 2 possible het amel tiger retic females. I'm really hoping those girls prove out. Here he is...


----------



## OuZo (May 26, 2005)

Look nobody likes you and we don't wanna see your ugly snakes...now where's that green eyed monster smiley? :lol: 

seriously tho how cool is that! :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Menagerie (May 26, 2005)

wow!


----------



## instar (May 26, 2005)

Another beauty Kev!  Will we ever see some vid?


----------



## NCHERPS (May 26, 2005)

Very, very nice Kevin!

Neil


----------



## moosenoose (May 26, 2005)

*Re: RE: Got A Pic Of Him*



OuZo said:


> Look nobody likes you and we don't wanna see your ugly snakes...



I second that! You're a mongrel Kev! :lol: :lol: Awesome!


----------



## spooky (May 26, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Got A Pic Of Him*

Anyone can scan pictures out of books and make out that they are theirs!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I want one!!!!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 26, 2005)

Can some body be banned as a member for making another member very jealous


----------



## kevyn (May 26, 2005)

> seriously tho how cool is that!



Well it gets even cooler. As an adult, his pattern fades and he's almost solid white. Thanks guys. I need to figure out the whole video thing. I'm so tech illiterate.


----------



## OuZo (May 26, 2005)

> As an adult, his pattern fades and he's almost solid white.



Awwww I kinda like the orangey colour and pattern on him! Will his eyes stay orange?


----------



## diamond_python (May 26, 2005)

> Can some body be banned as a member for making another member very jealous



I love your thinking  Let's find out  

Awesome looking snakes Kev


----------



## kevyn (May 28, 2005)

> Will his eyes stay orange?



Yup, the eyes will stay that colour.


----------



## dobermanmick (May 28, 2005)

Another nice snake Kevyn ,You seem to be getting alot of nice ones lately .


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 28, 2005)

OK Kev what have you done with its colour....?


----------



## Retic (May 28, 2005)

That is just beautiful, Retics are probably No2 just behind Boa Constrictor with me and that one is just gorgeous.


----------



## stencorp69 (May 29, 2005)

Nice snake


----------



## TLC (May 29, 2005)

Makes my Homer Stimson look kinda plain ... maybe Homer's up for a paint job?


----------



## Hickson (May 29, 2005)

How big is the one you're getting Kevyn? Youngster - or more advanced and with a temper?



Hix


----------



## kevyn (Jun 1, 2005)

The group that I'm picking up, just hatched a few weeks ago. The temperment on most captive bred retics is really good. The trio I recieved from Mike Wilbanks are all really nicely tempered, with the het albino female being the nicest. All and all, I've got 5 retics I'm waiting for from Mike. It bloody takes the U.S. government forever to process CITES permits.

Thanks for the kind words on him guys. That should do me for new snakes for this year. I've pretty much spent my budget, and then some.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 1, 2005)

Son_of_Ash said:


> That should do me for new snakes for this year. I've pretty much spent my budget



New financial year starts in 30 days!!!!!!! I guess you'll be able to buy some more then!:twisted:



Hix


----------



## kevyn (Jun 3, 2005)

> New financial year starts in 30 days!!!!!!! I guess you'll be able to buy some more then!



I wish. I'm pretty sure Meaghan would behead me if I buy anything else. Next year I'll pic up some super dwarf retics, maybe a super dwarf tiger. Definately some genetic stripes and a sunfire. God I love retics!


----------

